# Компьютерные технологии > Игры (games) >  Создание игровых серверов!

## SaMBaR

*Counter-Strike 1.6* - 300 руб. (+psychostats-статистика, amxbans, форум);
*Counter-Strike Source* - 450 руб. (+psychostats-статистика, форум);
*Crysis* - 1000 руб. (+форум);
*Killing Floor* - 900 руб. (+форум);
*Call of Duty 4* - 1100 руб. (+статистика, форум);
*Call of Duty 2* - 900 руб. (+статистика, форум);
*GTA San Andreas* - 5000 руб. (+форум);
*Team Fortress 2* - 500 руб. (+статистика, форум);

*Контакты:*

*Skype* - mladeneccc
*ICQ* - 360431333 
*E-Mail* - spice_s@ukr.net

----------


## Dezire

А в чем смысл? Зачем это?

----------


## mazatrackers

GTA San Andreas - 5000 руб. (+форум);

фига расценочка...

----------

